# PlaySound Funktion richtig nutzen - wie?



## Jasi (4. März 2004)

*Während das Programm in der Console läuft soll Musik spielen - wie?*

Hi

Ich habe ein einfaches Prog geschrieben, dass Datensätze von Personen speichern kann und ihnen eine laufende Nummer zuweist. Ein Newbie Programm eben.* Während man nun in der Console Eingaben macht möchte ich Sound in einer Schleife abspielen*. Und zwar ein zu einem .wav file umgewandeltes mp3.  

in diversen Hilfen und Tutorials hab ich folgendes gefunden:
____________________________________________________________________
_ Using *PlaySound*  to Loop Sounds

If you specify the SND_LOOP and SND_ASYNC flags for the fdwSound parameter of the PlaySound function, the sound will continue to play repeatedly as shown in the following example:

PlaySound("C:\\SOUNDS\\BELLS.WAV", NULL, SND_LOOP | SND_ASYNC); 

If you want to loop a sound, you must play it asynchronously; you cannot use the SND_SYNC flag with the SND_LOOP flag. A looped sound will continue to play until you call PlaySound to play another sound. To stop playing a sound (looped or asynchronous) without playing another sound, use the following statement:

PlaySound(NULL, NULL, 0);  _
____________________________________________________________________

..aber er erkennt die SND_..  Parameter nicht. Die muss ich wohl noch anlegen, aber wie?  Was haben die für einen Rückgabetyp?

Jasi 


PS.: Sorry falls die Lösung direkt vor meiner Nase liegt, aber ich bin ein Newbie und das ist abgesehen von stumpfen Textausgabe-Programmen mein erstes Programm.


----------



## toggm (2. April 2004)

Hi

Ich habe folgenden Link gefunden:
http://www.mangovision.com/vbapi/ref/p/playsound.html

Dieses Konstanten sollten aber bereits in irgend einer Header Datei von Microsoft definiert worden sein, schau doch mal in der API nach...

Gruss und viel Glück

toggm


----------



## alixander (2. April 2004)

Also ich kenne da eine andere Funktion , die bei mir Funktioniert.

#include <mmsystem.h> // musst du dazu einbinden 
.....


sndPlaySound("soundname.wav ",SND_ASYNC | SND_FILENAME);
// Sounddatei muss aber im selben Verzeichnis, wie die .exe sein


mfg


----------



## toggm (2. April 2004)

Dazu folgenden link:
http://pocketprojects.pocketgear.com/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=002297


----------

